# Auger when engaged screeching very loud



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Was doing some work on my 91’ craftsman 5/22 and decided to start it up and run the augers see if everything is ok. I start it up let it warm up on idle and engaged the auger, as I did that a loud screeching noise starting coming, just did an impeller mod but I dont think that’s what cause the problem. Is the gearbox going bad or is it something with the belts? I caught It on video and it is a bit hard to hear but it is louder than it looks (almost compares to the engine and is a ear sore).
any thoughts?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't really hear anything but maybe your mod .... Auger looks fine ....?


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> I don't really hear anything but maybe your mod .... Auger looks fine ....?


I realized that in the video it is a lot quieter, I can try taking off the rubber and see and give an update tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

is the screech just when you engage the auger........like a split second? that is probably belt if so. how is belt adjustment? is it shiny on underside?


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> is the screech just when you engage the auger........like a split second? that is probably belt if so. how is belt adjustment? is it shiny on underside?


The noise stays until I disengage the auger, the belt has a lot of rust dust because the pulley is rusted. This is also a fairly new belt it was changed around 4-5 months ago. It may be my impeller mod so I’ll take it off and give an update tomorrow


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

First I'd clean up the rust, and wash the belt. You can't properly diagnose hidden faults without first correcting those which are apparent.

If you want to see if the mod is the noise then engage and run some water in there, and see if it changes. No need to disassemble imo.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> First I'd clean up the rust, and wash the belt. You can't properly diagnose hidden faults without first correcting those which are apparent.
> 
> If you want to see if the mod is the noise then engage and run some water in there, and see if it changes. No need to disassemble imo.


That seems more like a easier idea. I'll clean the belt and run the water but the rust im not to worried about.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> First I'd clean up the rust, and wash the belt. You can't properly diagnose hidden faults without first correcting those which are apparent.
> 
> If you want to see if the mod is the noise then engage and run some water in there, and see if it changes. No need to disassemble imo.


Ram the water in the impeller and the sound is still there. I even greased the main auger bearing and the sound is still there, now I’m starting to think that the gearbox is getting worn or something else Any thoughts?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Small engine_user said:


> Ram the water in the impeller and the sound is still there. I even greased the main auger bearing and the sound is still there, now I’m starting to think that the gearbox is getting worn or something else Any thoughts?


you need eyes and ears on it in person from another mechanic. I mean , we could all guess all day long here. in person inspection needed.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Let me get out my crystal ball ... its in the closet, have not needed it in awhile ......


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

This snowblower has never really worked that well auger wise, the engine runs perfect and has electric start but the body is just in too bad of shape for me to put more time and money into this. I might sell it and get the same snowblower just in better condition. It needs paint, a new auger brake shoe, welds in some spots, new skid shoes, a belt cover, this noise fixed. It might not be worth keeping it. What are you guys opinions?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I get all mine for free, never bought one until just a week ago, as I paid 80.00 for a brand new Cub Cadet, only used a couple times ... was too good a deal. I go through them, or completely dismantle and restore them as a hobby, so you cant go by me. I sold five last year, and I still now am up to seven .... 

If your going to keep it, and know how to work a wrench, then I would say its a great time of year to get it in shape for winter.

If your going to put money and time into it with the purpose of selling it, you probably wont recoup your investments of time and money.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Small engine_user said:


> This snowblower has never really worked that well auger wise, the engine runs perfect and has electric start but the body is just in too bad of shape for me to put more time and money into this. I might sell it and get the same snowblower just in better condition. It needs paint, a new auger brake shoe, welds in some spots, new skid shoes, a belt cover, this noise fixed. It might not be worth keeping it. What are you guys opinions?


not worth it.......there I said it case closed.....


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

G.O.T. has spoken... 🍻

Maybe a picture, so we can see?


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> G.O.T. has spoken... 🍻
> 
> Maybe a picture, so we can see?


I may fix it but I think handing it to someone else or keeping it as a secondary.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Small engine_user said:


> I may fix it but I think handing it to someone else or keeping it as a secondary.


That's just surface corrosion, and would clean up fairly easy.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> That's just surface corrosion, and would clean up fairly easy.


I did start sanding and cleaning it but I still don’t know if this noise it a big threat to the blower. in order to clean it all up properly would I need to take out the impeller and auger? I think I can fix it and would take some time. They don’t make 22 inch 2 stage blowers anymore and I dont like single stages too much.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

My crystal ball's not working either.

YOU have to find the source of the noise. Yes it may take some time... it's May, you have plenty. While it's apart paint 'er up. /imo


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Just curious, have you checked the end bearings on the auger? The three bolts on either side of the bucket where the auger rides. I do not believe that they are expensive to replace, and they should still be available for your blower. 

Also, are those actual shear bolts in the auger, or regular bolts. If they are not shear bolts, I would certainly replace them while you are working on it.

Another idea, just for the heck of it, is to measure the belt that is on there now, and if you saved the old belt that was on there, measure it. I wonder if the belt you got may be just slightly larger, or slightly different in some way that could account for the noise.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would first surmise a belt issue, then the auger pulley shaft bucket bearing.

Most blowers now are mainly 24inch, some 26, 28, 30, 32 as well.

I have worked on a couple smaller 22 inch, and they are fine, but just lack the umph of the larger units, but will handle most anything if letting them tackle the white stuff at their own pace.

I would definitely take off that bucket and clean it up with fresh properly prepared paint.

Also I would ditch the crap metal skids, and if using on blacktop, I would go with the Poly Roller Skids, or if gravel, etc., the regular poly slide skids.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> I would first surmise a belt issue, then the auger pulley shaft bucket bearing.
> 
> Most blowers now are mainly 24inch, some 26, 28, 30, 32 as well.
> 
> ...


I did grease the auger pulley bearing but the noise is still there and the skids are done for. The reason I have a 22" is because I barley have enoguh space for a bigger one and in the summer i have even less space. I probably do need to take the bucket off of the rest of the blower and then changed the auger pulley bearing and paint it.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

carguy20 said:


> Just curious, have you checked the end bearings on the auger? The three bolts on either side of the bucket where the auger rides. I do not believe that they are expensive to replace, and they should still be available for your blower.
> 
> Also, are those actual shear bolts in the auger, or regular bolts. If they are not shear bolts, I would certainly replace them while you are working on it.
> 
> Another idea, just for the heck of it, is to measure the belt that is on there now, and if you saved the old belt that was on there, measure it. I wonder if the belt you got may be just slightly larger, or slightly different in some way that could account for the noise.


i have not checked the auger bearings out yet but how would i test them? I think those are bolts I never changed them so the previous owner must have but bolts and i never knew. I might still have the old belt and I'll clean up this one and measure it and post updates as I go.


----------

